# Odds of being pregnant



## Lambeau's Mommy (Dec 22, 2012)

Hello! I am new to this board and an excited GS mommy to be . I'm wondering how often matings aren't successful as I'm getting nervous about my puppy....

I have placed a deposit with a reputable breeder who bred her female in late October. She indicated that she had her dog tested by a vet to ensure the right days to breed her. She was bred twice and both times they were successful.

The breeder indicated that the due date would ba between December 31 and January 2. I hadn't heard anything so, I called the breeder last Saturday to see if she had any news. She said that she couldn't tell for sure if her dog is pregnant and that it was hard to tell until closer in. She said she'd call me as soon as she knew anything and that she was just as excited/nervous as me. 

Her dog is about 2 and 1/2 and this is her first breeding. Does anyone know how likely a breeding is to take? 

The pup is extra special because it's great grandma was our old dog's mom. I searched for the breeder as our original dog was the best dog ever. 

I'm very hopeful but, starting to worry. Does anyone have any info to share on how to tell if a dog is pregnant and how soon you should be able to tell?

Thanks a bunch!!! Also, Merry Christmas to everyone


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

well if it "took" whelping usually is around 63 days after, give or take a couple days. 

If she's due the end of December, it's now a good week 1/2 from birth date, I'm sure a vet could tell by now if she was ultra sounded, but sounds like the breeder hasn't done that..

Only thing to do is wait and see Hope it took:


----------



## Gilly1331 (Apr 16, 2011)

The breeder if they wanted to spend the money could do an xray to confirm the pregnancy and approx how many pups or like Jakoda said an ultrasound as well.. Both can be costly and sometimes breeders opt not to bother.


----------



## Lambeau's Mommy (Dec 22, 2012)

Well.... I heard from the breeder late yesterday and there are no puppies . Can anyone recommend good breeders in Wisconsin? We really want to add a pup to our family and want to ensure it's health and has a good temperament. I have an 8 year old daughter so we're really looking for a pup that will fit in the family and grow with her. Any recs you can provide are greatly appreciated.


----------



## Geeheim (Jun 18, 2011)

If interested in Working Lines then I HIGHLY recommend vom Gildaf. I've known Melinda since 2008 and have nothing but great things to say about her and her breeding program. She has amazing dogs and takes breeding very seriously. I bought a puppy from her "B" litter in 2008 and a 9 month old female from her in 2010. Both are great dogs and I couldn't be happier with them. I'm also planning on getting another pup from her in 2013.


----------

